# I was "invited" by the DOT to come in for an inspection



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

I had to get topsoil yesterday and the DOT was doing a safty check about 1,000ft from the entrance to the topsoil yard. I thought I could get in the back way but they had a trooper escorting trucks in for a check.So I pull up and he asks what year the truck is and I said it's an 2008 with 7,800 miles on it. So he got under the truck to check the brakes and he was surprised the rotors weren't all rusted up .So he checked the lights and e brake.,so far so good. Then he jacked up the trailer,it was empty ,luckily! So he started to spin the tire and told me to pull the breakaway ,nothing,tire kept spinning! Found out there is a separate battery for it .So he told me he had to fill out some paper work first and told me I had a few minutes to get it working .So I cut the wires to try and reach them to the main dump battery ,they won;t reach.So I happen to have one of those cheap insurance road side kits .I took the jumper cables and spliced them in and it worked. Only thing I didn't have was a fire extinguisher . So next time I get pulled over and it not there then I'll get a fine. Plus he gave me a 3 month wavier sticker so I won't have to go through inspection again.


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

Good thinking  

(I'm surprised you came up with that solution)


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

HAHA good thinking... Atleast he wasnt a crazy pric k....


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

grandview;1055915 said:


> Found out there is a separate battery for it .


How ironic, weren't we just going through this a few days ago on here when you were trying to avoid hooking the 12V power up to the trailer plug???? :laughing:

Glad you got off easy GV, my experiences with the DOT generally turn out the same.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

You should get your solder gun and heat shrink out and set it up that way permanent. Could save you a lot ot hassle's in the future. You will know if the dump works the break away battery is charged,


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

I'll clean up the wiring over the weekend so I can close the lid.


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

Do you take fluid film with you everywhere LOL


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

grandview;1055960 said:


> I'll clean up the wiring over the weekend so I can close the lid.


$20 says it the same the next time I see you. LOL


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

I didn't say what weekend!


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

grandview;1056003 said:


> I didn't say what weekend!












WOW you're lazy!


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

grandview;1055915 said:


> I had to get topsoil yesterday and the DOT was doing a safty check about 1,000ft from the entrance to the topsoil yard. I thought I could get in the back way but they had a trooper escorting trucks in for a check.So I pull up and he asks what year the truck is and I said it's an 2008 with 7,800 miles on it. So he got under the truck to check the brakes and he was surprised the rotors weren't all rusted up .So he checked the lights and e brake.,so far so good. Then he jacked up the trailer,it was empty ,luckily! So he started to spin the tire and told me to pull the breakaway ,nothing,tire kept spinning! Found out there is a separate battery for it .So he told me he had to fill out some paper work first and told me I had a few minutes to get it working .So I cut the wires to try and reach them to the main dump battery ,they won;t reach.So I happen to have one of those cheap insurance road side kits .I took the jumper cables and spliced them in and it worked. Only thing I didn't have was a fire extinguisher . So next time I get pulled over and it not there then I'll get a fine. Plus he gave me a 3 month wavier sticker so I won't have to go through inspection again.


I've never seen DOT jack up a trailer to check the breakaway.Always had them pull open the switch and then stand on my running board or watching from the ground as I try to move forward.I always tell them to first disconnect my trailer plug so there's no chance of a controller becoming toast.By me,south of you in the Hudson Valley,there's no such thing as that 3 month waiver.Sometimes,you can be stopped more than once in a day.Now,with NY being almost bankrupt,you just know if they stop you,you will get some ticket to justify their existence.


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

jomama45;1055934 said:


> How ironic, weren't we just going through this a few days ago on here when you were trying to avoid hooking the 12V power up to the trailer plug???? :laughing:
> 
> Glad you got off easy GV, my experiences with the DOT generally turn out the same.


wesport

You beat me to it lol. Glad it worked out though.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

I'll take a picture of the sticker they put on the truck.


----------



## swtiih (Nov 30, 2008)

I like the fix,(and the can of FF)


----------



## Rat_Power_78 (Sep 16, 2008)

You are sure lucky he gave you a chance to get that breakaway working. I had one of my trailers get put out of service for it not working.


----------



## alwayz-plowin (Mar 4, 2010)

Rat_Power_78;1056495 said:


> You are sure lucky he gave you a chance to get that breakaway working. I had one of my trailers get put out of service for it not working.


this guy was nice! I cant believe he let him do that! 
idk if my guys would even think/ know how to rewire it on the spot like that!


----------



## forestfireguy (Oct 7, 2006)

Well done there Mcgyver..........but what will you do next time you need to weld something and have a pocket full of quarters but no jumper cables??????


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

Quick thinking. Nice job!


----------



## Green Grass (Dec 5, 2006)

grandview;1055960 said:


> I'll clean up the wiring over the weekend so I can close the lid.


nice thinking grandview but with my experience the DOT will not let that wire job pass. The wiring has to be properly attached and sealed to pass.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Green Grass;1057131 said:


> nice thinking grandview but with my experience the DOT will not let that wire job pass. The wiring has to be properly attached and sealed to pass.


Well according to the sticker they put on my truck I'm good for 3 months of wave through inspections.


----------



## Green Grass (Dec 5, 2006)

grandview;1057159 said:


> Well according to the sticker they put on my truck I'm good for 3 months of wave through inspections.


just means you have 3 months to fix the wiring. That might be enough time for you to do it. :laughing:


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

No he said wave through. Not if you get pulled over anyway they will print up you DOT number and check the report and if you didn't fix any problems listed then the fines will kick in.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

Green Grass;1057177 said:


> just means you have 3 months to fix the wiring. That might be enough time for you to do it. :laughing:


Doubt it, took him over a year to fix the e-brake and then farmed it out to the dealer..


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

B&B;1057218 said:


> Doubt it, took him over a year to fix the e-brake and then farmed it out to the dealer..


Sorry ,I'm mechanically declined!


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

More info on the sticker.
http://www.cvsa.org/programs/nas.aspx


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

grandview;1057219 said:


> Sorry ,I'm mechanically declined!


At least your honest.


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

JD Dave;1057255 said:


> At least your honest.


x2 you know where your strengths and weaknesses are


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

buckwheat_la;1057259 said:


> x2 you know where your strengths and weaknesses are


A+ in creativeness and problem solving.... which 98% of people are lacking


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

If it's going to cost me money ,I'll find a way to fix it.


----------



## alwayz-plowin (Mar 4, 2010)

grandview;1057268 said:


> If it's going to cost me money ,I'll find a way to fix it.


Right with ya brotha!

payup


----------



## Green Grass (Dec 5, 2006)

grandview;1057219 said:


> Sorry ,I'm mechanically declined!


just mechanically declined grandview???


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

Green Grass;1057306 said:


> just mechanically declined grandview???


Yea, he was rejected by a robot. :laughing:


----------



## Brucester1 (Aug 12, 2009)

grandview;1055915 said:


> I had to get topsoil yesterday and the DOT was doing a safty check about 1,000ft from the entrance to the topsoil yard. I thought I could get in the back way but they had a trooper escorting trucks in for a check.So I pull up and he asks what year the truck is and I said it's an 2008 with 7,800 miles on it. So he got under the truck to check the brakes and he was surprised the rotors weren't all rusted up .So he checked the lights and e brake.,so far so good. Then he jacked up the trailer,it was empty ,luckily! So he started to spin the tire and told me to pull the breakaway ,nothing,tire kept spinning! Found out there is a separate battery for it .So he told me he had to fill out some paper work first and told me I had a few minutes to get it working .So I cut the wires to try and reach them to the main dump battery ,they won;t reach.So I happen to have one of those cheap insurance road side kits .I took the jumper cables and spliced them in and it worked. Only thing I didn't have was a fire extinguisher . So next time I get pulled over and it not there then I'll get a fine. Plus he gave me a 3 month wavier sticker so I won't have to go through inspection again.


nice bump 4 Fluid Film maybe you can get free t ?


----------



## Green Grass (Dec 5, 2006)

I thought it was multiple robots B&B


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

B&B;1057309 said:


> Yea, he was rejected by a robot. :laughing:





Green Grass;1057319 said:


> I thought it was multiple robots B&B


I think you 2 have been looking in the engine compartment to long, all that wiring is getting you excited !


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

Green Grass;1057306 said:


> just mechanically declined grandview???


I prefer to focus on his strengths.....he excels in frivolity. :salute: wesport


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

OK.I pulled the tires off. I need to replace the brakes I'm going to buy the loader ones. Any good places online to order from?


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

grandview;1058031 said:


> OK.I pulled the tires off. I need to replace the brakes I'm going to buy the loader ones. Any good places online to order from?


Laugh all you want, but this is the supplier that my Pace dealer order all there brake parts from. You may need ot call for prices the way it looks though................

http://www.*******-trailer.com/2009/C/C9-C10.pdf


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Replace the complete backing plate and pony up for the self adjusting, they are now available for the 10 and 12 inch brakes.


----------



## bighornjd (Oct 23, 2009)

I've had good luck and good pricing from etrailer.com for my trailer parts.


----------



## alwayz-plowin (Mar 4, 2010)

bighornjd;1065564 said:


> I've had good luck and good pricing from etrailer.com for my trailer parts.


I got a coupon code from them for 5% off too 
its: 98XL3

I got it after i made a purchase from etrailer!


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

those cops didnt know what they were doing ? they are suppost to let you go buy your material then weigh you. GV where do you live, i will give them a call to make sure they do it right for you next time.


nice job on the power wires. id say its one step above using a coat hanger as a conductor.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

elite1msmith;1065610 said:


> those cops didnt know what they were doing ? they are suppost to let you go buy your material then weigh you. GV where do you live, i will give them a call to make sure they do it right for you next time.
> 
> nice job on the power wires. id say its one step above using a coat hanger as a conductor.


That is true. The topsoil pile was 500ft away they should of let me load first so I'd be overweight by a ton
I used to watch Mcgyver !


----------



## Snowplow 46 (Oct 17, 2009)

*CT DOT requires - Annual Inspection Sticker*

I got pulled over in Granby, CT by DOT a few years back and one of the many things I had to get was a Annual Inspection Sticker for my Truck and another for my trailer. I have two trucks, 2 hauling trailers and one dump trailer. At $75.00 per inspection it runs me $375.00. The Annual inspection sticker goes on the exterior door post and left side of the trailer. Everyone else doing this in CT?


----------

